

We Need to Think Beyond the Aaron in ‘Aaron’s Law’ - zacman85
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/02/we-need-to-think-beyond-the-aaron-in-aarons-law/

======
bsimpson
Although it feels like the Aaron Swatz aftermath has received
disproportionately large coverage these past weeks, this article makes a
fantastic point.

